# Are Bettas Able to Eat Maggots?



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

What the title says... But, the only thing that worries me if the maggot could transfer any disease to my fish? I would assume they have some form of protein to provide? Please feel free to share your thoughts.  Thank you.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

My Bettas get the maggots that show up in microworm cultures. I started my baby elf on them. as long as you only collect them from actual cultures you make or buy them on line instead of just picking them up somewhere you will be ok 

250 Spikes (Fly Larvae) - Rainbow Mealworms
You can ask for smaller ones from this company  they have amazing customer service and go out of their way to provide what you need, just ask!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

MysticSky22301 said:


> My Bettas get the maggots that show up in microworm cultures. I started my baby elf on them. as long as you only collect them from actual cultures you make or buy them on line instead of just picking them up somewhere you will be ok
> 
> 250 Spikes (Fly Larvae) - Rainbow Mealworms
> You can ask for smaller ones from this company  they have amazing customer service and go out of their way to provide what you need, just ask!


Thank you for your input!!!


----------

